# Housing Blue tongues together????



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2009)

can you do this with 2 full grown skinks?

i have a 4x2x2 enclosure and am wondering if you can house 2 adult blue tongues in the same enclosure.,.... if not il get one.

cheers


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi

that sounds like an appropriately sized enclosure for a pair of blueys


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 12, 2009)

yes its fine


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 12, 2009)

if they have not been housed together before watch them as they can potentially fight !!! I house females together but not males...... just a warning !!


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 12, 2009)

i find its usually to never house male herps together regardless just to be on the safe side. jmo tho


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree Hooglabah....... James Becker, do you definetely know the sex of the two Blueys that you are looking to buy ??? they are probably the hardest herp of all to sex so hit the seller for as much info as possible...... & also jump on BLUETONGUESKINKS.NET (I think thats the website.... if not just google it.......) it is an awesome website......


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks guys 

yep we picked up i think 1 year old blue toungues today, male and female so may breed them when they reach the mature age.

they are sooo cute !

cheers


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks guys 

we picked up two i think 1 year old blue toungues today.. real beauties! 

when they reach sexual maturity, we hope to try and breed them.

thanks again guys,
cheers


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry for the double ( now triple) post...

the first one didnt show up so i posted it again and after i did the second one, there first one was there... ooppss


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 12, 2009)

cool blotched blues ? any pics ?


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2009)

eastern blueys i think

here are some pics if it works properly


----------



## misssstars (Jul 12, 2009)

cool pics, im looking at buying a few bluetounges in the next few months. good luck and keep the pics coming.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 17, 2009)

depends on the species of bluetongue,some form s can be aggressive,eg northerns,easterns like u have can be ok,especially if its a pr,sometimes they can chase each other,so just watch how they behave,especially as the reach maturity,im sure they will be fine though

every animal is an individual to,some will be fine together,others wont have a bar of it,so observing them will show you how they go,i personally keep blotcheds and shingles in groups,blotcheds are outdoors though,also easterns ,westerns and centralians,apart from the odd eastern,they have all got along well,northerns i recomend singley keeping,some are ok in prs or small groups,but they can get along well then all of a sudden decide to arc up,and when they have ago at another they dont mess around,tail loss is common,as are toes or even feet,and even death,so bottom line,observation is the key


----------



## lemonz (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, there easterns. how old did you say they were? they look little for a year old. nice set up and tank btw.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry, found out the other day that they are about 4-5 months hehe


----------



## Lewy (Jul 17, 2009)

Just keep a good eye on them as my 2 beat each other up and left some nasty cuts on each other


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 18, 2009)

will do, thanks for the heads up


----------

